# Phragmipedium St Ouen



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 5, 2009)

A white Hanne Popow x besseae flava







One shot over a darker background to show details (I should buy a new camera!)






The whole family picture, with both parents used in this cross


----------



## Candace (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful family portrait.


----------



## Hera (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful. I like the group shot. Is St Ouen a climber?


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 5, 2009)

:clap: the yellow sure came through! I love it


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 5, 2009)

Gorgeous both!!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 5, 2009)

Hera said:


> Beautiful. I like the group shot. Is St Ouen a climber?



Depending on the parentage, St Ouen are climber, sometimes not...
This one is a first flowering seedling too...???


----------



## paphreek (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice cream color. I look forward to seeing more from this cross!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2009)

Stunning, Jean-Pierre!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2009)

cool conparison


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations Jean-Pierre!!!! Very nice outcome with these great parents, and interesting family pic!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids!!! :drool: I hope you have at least one left for my purchasing trip to Canada!


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 6, 2009)

nice to see the parents together Jean-Pierre


----------



## raymond (Dec 6, 2009)

very nice J.P.


----------



## Jorch (Dec 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I'd love to have one in my collection too!! :drool:


----------



## toddybear (Dec 6, 2009)

Handsome family!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 6, 2009)

Another stunner....


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Gorgeous!! I'd love to have one in my collection too!! :drool:


I'm greedy - I'll take one each of the parents! :drool::drool::drool:


----------

